# Advice on rigging rear floor/beaver board



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

In attempting to rerig the fishing setup for multiday trips, I'm in the process of installing a floating rear floor. I'm planning on sitting on the cooler and use the back section for dry bags, etc. I have an extra seat bar that I no longer use. You can see in the picuture that I've inverted it and used the seat attachment plate as a support for one end of the floor, with river straps supporting the back end off the stern seat frame. The floor is really solid set up like this and the cooler sits well. Initially, I thought this was genius and a really good use of existing parts on hand. Now, i've got this feeling that this might be a really stupid idea. I've got 3 inches of clearance beneath the inverted seat plate and floor. I planned on wrapping the exposed half of the plate with foam to protect feet and floor from sharp edges. Now I'm wondering if I should remove it and just hang the front end from a cross bar too. Thanks for the feedback and/or insults.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Any chance you could slide under there and get caught? Then would be a bad idea.


----------



## WarmPBR (May 2, 2011)

Get rid of the bar and just hang straps to support your beaver tail. That sharp metal close to the floor looks scary. You can also send that seat bar back to wherever you got it and they probably will send you another cross bar in exchange.


----------



## Droboat (May 12, 2008)

As much as I like using every spare part in my garage before ordering anything, you might hit restart on your approach to rigging.

Order two big d-rings from Holly at Vanguard. Attach rings on outside of tubes, probably a little forward of where you have the straps on the bar. Run straps through d-rings to suspend beaver tail (wood or fabric).


----------



## CO.rafter (Oct 10, 2010)

If you really don't intend on using the seat bar for a seat bar ever again, cut the front half of the plate off, grind it smooth, winner!


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Clearance from the tubes?*

So what about the width? clearance from the tubes?
I spent alot of money on the new raft and lo and behold the $ from the tax refund is being delayed. I've got the wood I've got the straps I've got the tools and I've got this question. the boat is an Aire 156R.

Thanks

Christian


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

I would order another crossbar to hang the cooler and ditch the board and stern frame. Just a lot of extra junk you don't need imho.


----------



## rafterman (Feb 4, 2011)

Don't forget about being able to easily make your own crossbars. Fully custom, not as strong as NRS but you can make them lighter and cheaper...


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

If you use schedule 40 1-1/4" Aluminum pipe it is what AAA & DRE use. You could order it from Grand Junction pipe in Gypsum or from that place in c-dale on 133


----------

